# Sometimes i could kill her!



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

My Dinning room (looks little different now with her cat stuff everywhere..)










And i walked into the kitchen on thursday to discover this ALL over my chair..










I hate this, she never really causes any damange (apart from the few hundred scratch marks over the leather sofas where she rampaids around the lounge) But when she does.. she does a damn good job

The scratches are very very deep, no chance of them going away 

Cant really tell her off as i didnt catch her doing it, and i bet she never does it again!

GRRR, my otherhalf was ready to kick her out lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless her has she got a scratch post, try getting her to use it and lock her out of the rooms where she can do damage to your furniture when you not around? *


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

She has 2, directly next to the chair which she uses all the time 

Unfortunatly shes kept in the kitchen/dinner when were not there, so unless i remove the chairs (every morning, which i wont be doing) there isnt alot i can do 

Otherhalf obviously gets annoyed as we've spent alot of money on the house and shes slowly trashing it! lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*what about putting some covers on the chairs to help save her doing anymore damage to them which you can remove when you have company? and maybe clip her claws a little so their not so sharp *


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

I know how you feel... my two hae completely destryed my sofa. I will have to get it re-covered when I have finally managed to stop them from shredding it!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Tell me about it, we have a leather sofa and leather foot rest that's now covered in scratches. To think we moaned to the sofa company about slight pin hole in the sofa when it was delivered.


----------



## Vic81 (Jan 27, 2009)

The joy's of having cats I'm afraid lol

This is why I didn't buy a sofa with leather seats (apart from I find they're always really cold to sit on) lol

Timmy used to scratch the leather surrounds and arms of the sofas until I moved his cat tree next to it. For some reason there is one part of the room that he won't go in and that's where the tree was, now I've moved it he's on there all the time and the only time he puts his claws in the sofa arms is when he's stands on it looking over at you to see what you're up to or when he jumps up on to it because he pulls himself up with his front paws (he has had a back leg removed) but where its not smooth leather its not really noticeable


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

a bit of leather dye will do wonders, and even more important adjust the lighting - I find the many scratches on my leather sofa only show when the light shines directly on them

candlelight is wonderful in a dining room:biggrin:


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

I was wondering about it last night.. as its MY chair shes done it to.. and she knows its where i sit as she sometimes comes in for a fuss when were eating

Last night when i was "putting her to bed" she jumped up on the table, got her body as phyisically as close as she could to that chair, and then flopped down beside it, with her back resting along the front of the chair

was odd... made me think that maybe she was doing it because it has my scent on it or something? ive noticed she only lyes on my lap at night, follows me around when im home - talks to me and stuff - but doesnt really do any of that with my partner - maybe see's me as mum?


----------



## DawnandGeoff (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi
I have 6 high back leather cream dining chairs and Millie scratched every one to pieces all over. I have made covers for them which works, I just wish I had made them before the damage was done


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

My sasha has scratched all of the back of one of my leather chairs and i was mad!!! 

But i got her a scratching post the next day and it is the best think i have ever bought. she loves it and is always using it, and leaves all my furniture alone now x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

My cat has 4 scratch posts but unfortunately although he uses them, he still seems to prefer the leather sofa. 
Wish id waited till he was older before id bought it now but sadly i got the sofa before i got the cat. :mad2:
Oh well, we live and learn.....i think...lol.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We have loads of scratching posts but sometimes, our moggies use the leather sofa  Thankfully, our sofa is uncomfortable, crap and wrecked and soon to be replaced


----------



## Lazy Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

Amie said:


> I hate this, she never really causes any damange (apart from the few hundred scratch marks over the leather sofas where she rampaids around the lounge) But when she does.. she does a damn good job


Might well be your cat knows leather sofas are not very good for health and so she tries to do you good... 



Marcia said:


> Thankfully, our sofa is uncomfortable, crap and wrecked and soon to be replaced


When you replace it, try a velours one. Cats almost never scratch those. Besides, those are more cosy and and look deluxe.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have black leather sofa and chairs , with two cats and two dogs they are covered all the time the only time the covers come off is when we have company lol, im like a mad woman running round to get them off before the door opens, but even with covers they still get the odd scratch and loads of mud on them which is hard to get off ( any ideas please )


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

jeanie said:


> loads of mud on them which is hard to get off ( any ideas please )


I used to have a leather sofa and three dogs, it was an old sofa so I rarely had a cover on it (if it was cold it was a fleece throw)
Anyway, babywipes are pretty good at getting muddy paw prints off them! 

x


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

one of my leather sofa's is scratched down to the wood underneath! my cats dont go out and even tho they have scratch posts use the sofa, iv just accepted it as long as my babies are happy im happy and just chuck a throw over the sofa lol


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

We (foolishly) bought 2 brand new leather sofas, and guess what Sky has totally ruined them, she doesnt sit and scratch them, it when she jumps up on them, her claws rip the leather.

Unfortuantely, it was our own stupid mistake to get leather sofas while Sky was still being kept inside.

Now he does outside most of the time, and he doesnt jump on the sofas so much.

But, I feel your pain with regards to the house getting wrecked because of the cat!


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

i know the feelin of them destroyin things and partners wanting to kick them out.. but only when they naughty mind lol. i had 2 re decorate my whole livin room cuz cats scratched wallpaper.. i made sure i bought paper that wouldnt tear this time lol even though it cost about 3 times more... but they worth it i supose lol


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

clip the ends of their claws offminmises damage.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

ive got large fleece covers on our sofas so bracken knows not to scratch, his scratching post is right by the side of the sofa

hes taken to scratching the wall paper in the kitchen, partner nailed a scratching matt just above his food bowl, i think hes got the message now


----------

